# Proper String Length? (Recurve Bow)



## dglockster

First of all, I am a newbie to any type of archery. 

That said, an uncle just recently gave me a 60" recurve bow with a draw weight of 60#. The string that came with the bow is 55" in length and appears to be new. I have read that for a 60" bow the string length should be 4" less than the length of the bow or 56". Is it O.K. to use the 55" string because it will stretch to the correct length or get the 56" string? Sometimes an inch matters, sometimes it doesn't.
Thanks,
dglockster


----------



## AKRuss

*String Standard*

I'd string the bow with what you have and shoot it a bit. The string standard calls for 4" less than "AMO" bow length but 5" for a new string not under tension may be right, especially if it's a Flemish string. The real proper string length is the one that gives you the brace height that seems right for both you and the bow. If the brace stays at 9", it may be an inch short. If the brace settles to 8" or just below, it's probably about right. You can shorten a string by twisting but I've found much more than 1/4 to 1/2" twist is a lot. When you order a new string, you simply ask for a 60" AMO string or give the maker a more specific measurement based on your experience with your present string. Good luck and have fun. You may get more answers to this and similar questions in the "Traditional" forum.


----------



## dglockster

Thanks AKRuss, I appreciate the fast reply.

I'm looking forward to having fun with the bow.


----------



## SouthShoreRat

I would suggest you use what you should use. If you shorten the string by an inch the draw weight and brace height will increase on the bow.


----------

